# Do you use heat sleeves for electronic connections?



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

You want adhesive lined heat shrink connectors for this purpose. What you have pictured will corrode in short order, as the inner wire is exposed. The corrosion will start at the exposed wire core and run back inside the insulation. Simply putting a piece of heat shrink tubing over a crimped connection is not giving you a good/durable connection.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Forcefed said:


> You want adhesive lined heat shrink connectors for this purpose. What you have pictured will corrode in short order, as the inner wire is exposed. The corrosion will start at the exposed wire core and run back inside the insulation. Simply putting a piece of heat shrink tubing over a crimped connection is not giving you a good/durable connection.


In a pinch, you can use liquid electrical tape on top of and/or under some non-adhesive heat shrink. It's not as durable and sometimes will peel with lots of movement, but it's definitely better than plain heat shrink by itself.

@Forcefed is right -- it's crazy how that corrosion will "wick" down a wire, especially if it isn't tinned.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just get some black silicone and goop it up and it will not fail you.I even use it when I need to replace lights that go under water. Also, if u want to smooth it just use a wet ice cube.
It works great even on non heat shrink butt connectors..
KISS method


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Wouldn’t heat shrink on the ring terminal be groovy since you would cover the ring in corrosion block?

Maybe it’s because I’m poor, but I haven’t seen any heat shrink connectors with adhesive on the inside. Where can I find them?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Harbor Frieght! They sell the same connectors as west marine for 1/3 the price.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MooreMiller said:


> Wouldn’t heat shrink on the ring terminal be groovy since you would cover the ring in corrosion block?
> 
> Maybe it’s because I’m poor, but I haven’t seen any heat shrink connectors with adhesive on the inside. Where can I find them?


3M product---2 types w/ and w/o adhesive both are heat shrink----w/o is basically waterproof...mo' better and damn sure mo' expensive...on line


----------



## B. Gregory (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I am primarily fishing my skiff in fresh water due to distance and having to show up to work. I will look into the products you folks mentioned and give it a try. This is a very small skiff with minimal wires that I can handle on a slow Saturday. 
I checked out Harbor Freight and see the Marine Shrink but it does not mention any adhesive. I will order and then repost.

Cheers!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The "marine" connectors have a heat activated "goo" or adhesive inside of them. As they shrink around the wire you will see just a little bit come out of the ends. Regular heat shrink connectors just shrink, and often times leave a slight gap around the wire. 

I was using the ones from west marine for years, until I saw them in harbor freight. I swear they are the same, same size, same quality, same markings. At WM they were like 5 for $7, at HF they are 10 for $4 if memory serves. That may not seem like a lot, but when you need 3 different sizes to wire a boat it gets expensive quick.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

You should always use marine tinned wire a little dialectic grease goes a long way.


----------

